# Portland fire department offers free smoke detectors



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2011)

Portland fire department offers free smoke detectors

Program part of statewide initiative

http://www.tennessean.com/article/20110309/GALLATIN01/110308066/-1/MICRO0601/Portland-fire-department-offers-free-smoke-detectors

Some Portland residents will soon be able to obtain free smoke detectors as part of a statewide effort.

The Portland Fire Department received its first delivery Monday of 100 smoke detectors that will be installed in the homes of local residents. The department is scheduled to receive a total of 250 detectors.

As part of the effort, Portland firefighters will be installing the detectors, conducting home inspections and educating families on how to plan and execute fire escape plans.

“Our target audience is really low-income familiars, families with children under the age of 14 and senior citizens,” Portland Firefighter David Wilber said.

In all, the state purchased 8,000 smoke detectors from federal grant money to distribute statewide, which are being distributed by Jeff Huddleston, state fire prevention education officer.

“Just knowing how many houses this could affect, if one of these makes a difference, it’s all worth it,” Huddleston said.

Since Jan. 1, 20 fire deaths were reported in Tennessee, Wilber said. Authorities hope to reduce those numbers by increasing the presence of smoke detectors in homes.

“The percentage of fire deaths we deal with in Tennessee, only in 10 percent of those [do] we have working smoke detectors,” Huddleston said.

The smoke detectors are designed to detect both slow- and fast-moving fires, Wilber said. An ionization sensor utilizes a small amount of radiation to energize a small chamber in the detector. If that energy is interrupted by smoke, the alarm goes off. The detectors also feature a photoelectric sensor, which is a light beam directed at a sensor. When smoke interrupts the beam, the alarm goes off. The detectors would cost approximately $35 retail.

The state is applying for a federal grant under FEMA’s Grant Programs Directorate that would allow Huddleston to pass out as many as 15,000, State Fire Marshal Julie Mix McPeak said in a written statement.

Portland residents who need smoke detectors can call the fire department at 325-5649.

Installations will be scheduled on Mondays through Saturdays from 9 a.m. and 6:30 p.m.

Reporter Eric Miller can be contacted at 575-7115 or ebmiller@mtcngroup.com.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 9, 2011)

Many FD's do the same thing without state funds.  My budget for fire prevention is $2000.00 hence coming up with many inovative ways to get things done.  Needless to say those departments who give detectors out do so as a service.  We also give out CO's but make the customer complete a residential fire safety inspection since these cost so much more than the Ionizations we give out.


----------

